# Canidae Dog Food



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello Again All, 

I have a 3.5month old puppy named Tyson and he is currently on Blue Buffalo Puppy food, however a co worker of mine belongs to a Pitbull Club/Kennel and said he feeds his dogs Canidae and that he could give me a deal on the ALS food. He said he could get me two of the 44lbs bags for $70 cash no tax lol and I just wanted to get your option on the food from what you have heard to your personal experience would it and rather its a good enough food to change my puppy over to? Because if so ill go from paying $50 for a 30lb bag 2x a month to two 44lbs bags for $70 that will last me almost or a lil under 3months. 

Thanks Again, 

Big blue


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

***** out of ******

Canidae Dry Dog Food is primarily a *grain-based* kibble using only a fair amount of *poultry, lamb or fish meals* as its main sources of animal protein&#8230;
Highly recommended.

****** out of ******

Canidae Grain Free dry dog food is a *meat-based* kibble using a generous amount of amount of *poultry and fish meals* as its main sources of animal protein&#8230; 
Enthusiastically recommended.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

BIG BLUE said:


> Hello Again All, I have a 3.5month old puppy named Tyson and he is currently on Blue Buffalo Puppy food, however a co worker of mine belongs to a Pitbull Club/Kennel and said he feeds his dogs Canidae and that he could give me a deal on the ALS food.* He said he could get me two of the 44lbs bags for $70 cash no tax lol and I just wanted to get your option on the food from what you have heard to your personal experience would it and rather its a good enough food to change my puppy over to?* Because if so ill go from paying $50 for a 30lb bag 2x a month to two 44lbs bags for $70 that will last me almost or a lil under 3months. Thanks Again, Big blue


You really seem to want to go cheap with food  Canidae is alright as long as you go grain free. I understand you want to save $$$ but as I said before you get what you pay for, I only have one dog so she is going to get the best when it comes to kibble. Eventually I am considering going raw


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yupp Shanon is right.... You get what you pay for!


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

No trust me I AM IN NO WAY TRYING TO GO CHEAP WITH MY DOG! I think you may be missed understanding me I'm just curious about different dog foods and if I can get a good dog food and good price I will and I'm sure you would as well. Because ii wanted the cheap stuff here would never have been on bb to began with it would have been some ol roy crap. But yes it is the grain free of which is better the bb of which does have some grain in it unless you go to the grain free version. But in all I want ti best for my puppy and that's what he will get )


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

BIG BLUE said:


> No trust me I AM IN NO WAY TRYING TO GO CHEAP WITH MY DOG! I think you may be missed understanding me I'm just curious about different dog foods and if I can get a good dog food and good price I will and I'm sure you would as well. Because ii wanted the cheap stuff here would never have been on bb to began with it would have been some ol roy crap. But yes it is the grain free of which is better the bb of which does have some grain in it unless you go to the grain free version. But in all I want ti best for my puppy and that's what he will get )


My bad......I have had my girl on the BB wilderness since I brought her home at 4 months. She is growing and developing beautifully  believe me, reading up on all the different foods can make you crazy!! I know lol! If your pup is doing well on BB than why bother to switch? JMO. You can do what you feel is best


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I personally like Canidae, and had great results with it when I had my dogs. However, I was in an area where they didn't sell it, so I had to have it delivered via UPS once a month, and it was a decent deal. I spent about $50 after shipping and handling fees. But, that was only one 44lb bag, but that was all I needed at the time, lol. 

Precise is good too, IMO. But the only formula any of my dogs ever liked from Precise was the weight management formula (fostered a lab who was a few pounds overweight, and he ate anything in sight). Other than that, I've pretty much stuck to the same thing all the time. When I first started out with dogs in my adult life, I was feeding pedigree, then switched to Purina One, and then tried the Precise (the place I was working sold it and I got a discount), then when I found Canidae, it was "Katy bar the door" lol.

Good luck in your endeavors to find a suitable food for your pup. Sorry I've not been of much help to you. I'm still learning about nutrition myself.


----------



## cyrus84 (Dec 14, 2010)

I would say you're on the right track. I would try to get information from as many sources as possible, then make your decision. I can understand why you're considering the change. I did the same thing myself. I was feeding Carly Wilderness $60 for 30lbs. My buddy told me about a guy who delivers Taste of the Wild to your door $42 for 30lbs. Well after doing my homework, I'm feeding my dog what I believe to be a better food for a better price. 

Good luck!


----------

